# Hinges for frame decks??



## whitley1983 (May 21, 2020)

Hey I was just curious if anyone out there has any pictures or advice on how to hinge wood decks their frames? I am part way through building my first frame and I want to install plywood across the rowing and passenger bays of my frame but I want to put throw bags in underneath them that are accessible. I was thinking of using hinges that were bolted to the frame and the plywood so the whole piece of wood opened like a trunk lid. Thanks in advance!
-Jake


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Easier and better than drilling holes in your frame is to use 1' straps. Trust me when I say that you want your throwbag accessible waaaayyyyyy faster than storing it under a hatch.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

whitley1983 said:


> Hey I was just curious if anyone out there has any pictures or advice on how to hinge wood decks their frames? I am part way through building my first frame and I want to install plywood across the rowing and passenger bays of my frame but I want to put throw bags in underneath them that are accessible. I was thinking of using hinges that were bolted to the frame and the plywood so the whole piece of wood opened like a trunk lid. Thanks in advance!
> -Jake


Check out our deck hinges - https://www.downriverequip.com/frames/parts/down-river-equipment/down-river-poly-deck-hinge-pid-2168


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I saw some of those DRE hinges on the river, they are sweeet!


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

I bought DRE hinges a couple of years ago for my poly deck. They work well. Used 1" straps prior to hinges and they worked as well but a little more clunky.


----------



## whitley1983 (May 21, 2020)

Are they pretty sturdy, I have a 66'' frame and I'll be using 3/4" plywood probably about 12''-18'' by 60'', think 2 hinges would be good? Also, what size rails did you use these on? I used galvanized fence posts that are 1 5/8 diameter.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I have done the holes/slots and cam straps, but the DRE hinges (although expensive) are worth it. Also, throw bags need to be by your side not stored.


----------



## whitley1983 (May 21, 2020)

Sorry for the confusion, I mean drop bags, for storage, not throw bags! My bad


----------



## whitley1983 (May 21, 2020)

My bad, I meant drop bag, not throw bag!


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

I drilled/routed two holes in the hatch to run two of the 4 straps on that side from my drop bag- That's the hinge side. The other side is held on by two 1' straps. It's worked great for 2+ years now. Not sure if this photo shows very well, but hopefully you get the idea..


----------



## Torboschen (May 20, 2011)

I don't have pics but used Nutserts thru my NRS frame and standard stainless hinges. I was unaware at the time that the DRE hinge/hooks existed but the system has lasted 4 seasons with no issues. 
I feel strongly that given the weight of the rocket boxes I carry in our drop bags that a minimum 1" set of straps need to crank the lids down. I have watched too many frames get tweaked or bent in a wrap or flip and that depending on the hinges or DRE hooks without backup is a recipe for losing the groover or other vital gear. If you look at the way PRO rigs their drop box frames, its exactly their system where even with the bomber welded frame and lid, they backup the hinges with straps. These same straps hold Paco pads or other gear.
The other issue with gear riding up part way out of a frame in the event of a flip is that it makes righting the raft even more difficult.
Just my two bits.
Tor


----------

